# Amplificador con TDA2052 con control de tonos



## aleloco (May 27, 2009)

hola foreros   hoy encontre en mis apuntes de la escuela este circuito del tda2052 y lo queria compartir con ustedes   
la verdad que cuando lo arme me encanto   tiene un sonido muy lindo y con muy poca distorcion  

cualquier problema me avisan


----------



## Rock-R (May 27, 2009)

Hola aleloco, muy lindo tu amplificador, lo voy a proponer como proximo proyecto....
tenes fotos del amplificador armado?.. si la tenes, subilas.. 
desde ya, gracias


----------



## aleloco (May 28, 2009)

Rock-R ahora no tengo fotos del amplificador armado
si consigo cámara le saco algunas y las subo


----------



## Rock-R (May 28, 2009)

Otra cosita, vas a pensar que soy re pesado, .. tenes el esquema?...
la alimentacion es de 28+28? (segun el datasheet)...



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Acordate de que no sólo escribís para argentinos. _Jodido_ en otros países suena mal.


----------



## aleloco (May 28, 2009)

Rock-R el esquema no lo subi porque todavia no lo encontre jejje
es mejor con 25+25 (18+18 AC) ya que con mas a mi me distorsionaba


----------

